# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Lại chế cháo cho thoả lòng

## Lenamhai

Rảnh rỗi soạn lại đống lộn xộn trong xưởng thấy mấy em đầu kẹp nằm trong góc đã lâu mà chưa đụng đến
thôi thì làm cho xong thỏa cái thú chế cháo vậy
Mâm cặp đã có 2 cái 80mm 4 chấu và 100mm 3 chấu,
một hộp số mini side 40 - 1:50 Harmonic,
1 hộp số lớn 1:100 side 120 cái này chỉ thích hợp làm rotary table là chuẩn nhất.đặc biệt em này chỉ cần một step nema 17 - 0.75A kéo chạy phà phà. Cái này để dành tìm cho em nó một mâm cặp thích hợp hoặc một đĩa xoay



Tìm mãi mới có thêm một em Harmonic planet gear side 86 bạc đạn con trượt 1:11 múc luôn, Em này độ thêm step 86 - 8 n.m 1.4A của stepsyn cứng khừ

Một số hình ảnh của trục thứ 4 đang gia công



Kẹp 80 4c  chấu không định tâm sau khi làm adapter nối với Harmonic gear
Adapter được trợ lực bởi bạc đạn double bi tròn và bi đũa của IKO 5905
Khung đỡ là nhôm 6061 20mm cnc. 



Khoa lỗ





Chấu định vị





Em này lớn hơn dùng mâm cặp 100mm với Harmonic planet gear 1:11 đế sắt 20mm hàn, kết hợp với Stepsyn 5 Phase side 86 - 8n.m , driver vexta 5114N 1.4 A cứng gắc. Em này còn thiếu cái Adapter chưa tiện được



Tiện adapter cho mâm cặp







Hai anh em

----------

CKD, Mr.L, nhatson, ppgas, solero, tuandaklak01, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Ướt hết keyboard rồi. Tiếp đi bác

----------


## tuandaklak01

anh ơi cho em hỏi . chỗ mua mâm cặp 3 chấu 100mm ở đâu vậy anh. em len mạng tìm hoài mà ko có. xin anh chỉ dùm em với

----------


## tuandaklak01

anh lam on chi cho mua dum em voi hoac anh ban lai cho em cung duoc  0988319279 em dang rat can 1 cai

----------


## CKD

> anh ơi cho em hỏi . chỗ mua mâm cặp 3 chấu 100mm ở đâu vậy anh. em len mạng tìm hoài mà ko có. xin anh chỉ dùm em với


Ở HCM thì ra Tạ Uyên.

----------

tuandaklak01

----------


## tuandaklak01

em o daklak muon mua thi lam cách nao ha anh?  co cho nao bán qua mạng ko anh

----------


## Lenamhai

Ban ra tạ uyên có bán nhiều, bán qua mạng thì mình khg biét

----------

